# Moi je ne me voyais pas



## Necsus

Buondì, forum!
Avrei bisogno di sapere il significato esatto del verbo _voir _in questo caso, è forse idiomatico per dire "non vedo l'ora"? O ha il significato opposto e vuol dire "non mi ci vedo a" e si riferisce alle condizioni dell'appartamento che stanno ristrutturando?
Dal film 'La guerre est déclarée", Juliette e Roméo stanno cercando di ristrutturare la loro nuova casa prima del ritorno di Adam, il loro bambino, queste sono le battute in questione:

JULIETTE - On n'aura jamais fini pour le retour d'Adam, on ne pourra pas habiter là. 
ROMEO - Mais c'est pas grave, on habitera chez ma mère, c'est plutôt rigolo, moi je ne me voyais pas habiter dans un appart de vieux.

Grazie!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Necsus  che piacere ritrovarti! 

Mentre aspettiamo madrelingua, direi, letteralmente "... non mi ci vedrei (proprio) ad abitare in un appartamento da vecchi"


----------



## Necsus

Ma il piacere è tutto mio, Annja! 
Quindi secondo te è _la seconda che ho detto_, eh? Grazie!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Esattamente, Necsus: _la seconda che hai detto _ 
Aspettiamo Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus, anche a me fa molto piacere rivederti ,
Ciao Anna ,

Come ha detto Anja, però userei l'imperfetto "non mi ci vedevo ad abitare in un appartamento da vecchi", cioè non ristrutturato.

Un caro saluto!


----------



## Necsus

Giusto. Grazie, Matou & Annja!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Un vrai plaisir, Necsus!


----------

